# LOTM - March 2020 (Redtenchu)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for March 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

March 2020 Nominations:

1) Redtenchu - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Redtenchu - Lawn Journal


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I nominate @Redtenchu


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Nominating @Redtenchu


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Sounds like it's unanimous. @Redtenchu


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm surprised he hasn't been mentioned yet, the Susan Lucci of LOTM; I nominate @Redtenchu.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I nominate @O_Poole

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7195&p=237422#p237422

Here's the link to the photo for the nomination. I apologize for the lack of finesse for posting. Hopefully, someone will clean this up for me.
https://postimg.cc/k6RBb5VX


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I nominate @O_Poole
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7195&p=237422#p237422
> 
> ...


Excellent choice, but he has won within the last 12 months.



 Ware said:


> ...Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), *nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months*, and self nominations are not permitted...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @O_Poole
> ...


Oops! It was so long ago, I forgot to check the timing. I guess I was so excited to see green grass this time of year. :wacko: Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Voting is now live.

I guess this is going to prove one of two things...


@Redtenchu can beat no one
No one can beat @Redtenchu

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> Voting is now live.
> 
> I guess this is going to prove one of two things...
> 
> ...


Oh man, don't do that too him :lol:

And with one vote @Redtenchu WINS!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's easily the best looking lawn I could find in the journals right now. I checked both warm and cool season. Weird time of year.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

hahhahahahaa


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I was going to be the one goober who voted for No One but someone beat me to it. Redtenchu is easily the best looking lawn this month; figuratively and literally, there's no competition.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I am not disappointed. Good looking lawn there!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tough choice this month :lol:


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Too late to give an honorable mention to @Dozer32? I know he doesn't have a journal, but damn!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Too late to give an honorable mention to Dozer32? I know he doesn't have a journal, but damn!!!


I read it as that was an older photo...



Dozer32 said:


> Looking forward to this again!


He also posted this today...



Dozer32 said:


> I sodded Paspalum September 2019 and did not over-seed this winter. We had a recent stretch of warm weather and the turf is roughly 20% green and lush. We are scheduled to have a few nights in the upper 30s low 40s next week. When is the appropriate time to throw out my first round of fertilizer? Do I wait until the entire lawn is greened up? The areas not completely green show obvious signs of new growth. Soil Temp = 60 degrees.


----------



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

I appreciate the kind words but this was October 2019! I'll keep pictures posted once I get my Paspalum greened up!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Big congrats to @Redtenchu - March 2020 LOTM! This is long overdue - I'm pretty sure this was the 6th time he has been nominated for TLF LOTM. That says a lot about the quality of his lawn. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @Redtenchu!!!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congrats to @Redtenchu !


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you to everyone that has helped me over the years. Everything from weed control, fertilization, and mower maintenance has truly helped me. Don't stop sharing your experiences and knowledge with others!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats to @Redtenchu!

Great looking lawn for sure. One day I hope for nine to look as nice.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats Red. On a side note, I'm fascinated by human nature at times, like what causes people to vote for no one over your fantastic lawn. Don't take it personal. It's them, not you - I promise, haha.

Thanks for all your contributions here at TLF; you help make it an invaluable resource and your lawn has been a great source of inspiration.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...Don't take it personal. It's them, not you - I promise...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I guarantee it was just done in a joking way &#128513;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd love to see @Redtenchu pull off that kinda lawn striping performance during the summer, when the storm drain isn't giving him grief  Congrats Red


----------



## piotrkol (Oct 27, 2018)

Congrats, it's a really great looking lawn and fully deserves the LOTM. I'd say it would have a really big chance of winning at any time of year with any number of competitors


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Well this is long overdue. But, Reds lawn is always on point! Not to mention that his lawn is super steep and I am sure it's a heck of a workout cutting that joker! Congrats @Redtenchu. I know I know I am a whole month late! But that Rye though! Seriously gonna do it this year! No thanks to you! Lmao


----------

